# Tamiya's old Fw-190D



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A venerable 1995 kit found in a little hobby shop:
Tamiya Focke Wulf 190D-9


I thought it would be a quick and easy build, but the lower wing part had broken and bent, so the first few evenings were spent fixing that with heat and splints. It still isn't 100% straight, but it'll do.


I found the color scheme in a Kagero monograph. It's a good representation of late war decentralized manufacturing - airplane sections are built and painted in various small shops around the Reich, then shipped to a central location for assembly. The paint schemes on the different parts didn't always match up.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

1995 is an "old" kit....*sob* 

Nice job as always!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve H said:


> 1995 is an "old" kit....*sob*



I know, right?


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nicely done, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

No image?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

click on the highlighted name in the op's post - many people just link to their own web page or image hosting site instead of posting pics - rather than transfer a bucket full of images :cheers2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Plenty of images at the link.
This board won't let me show images direct from my web host any more. :/


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

You built that? You guys smoke my talents. Good work bubba!:grin2:


----------

